# Lieferung in die USA => UL Abnahme



## arosafahrer (5 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir haben einen Auftrag für die USA (Nevada) erhalten wo wir eine Roboterfräszelle mit übergeordneter Steuerung und HMI liefern sollen.
Hierzu steht das Thema UL Normen & Abnahme auf dem Plan.

Da wir bisher noch kein derartiges Projekt in den USA hatten kommt das Thema UL nun zum ersten mal auf uns zu.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit UL und kann Hinweise oder Tipps geben?
Wer könnte die Abnahme hier in Deutschland machen? Habe gehört das es evtl. einen Tüv gibt der nach UL Zertifiziert ist und solche Abnahmen durchführen darf. Weiss jemand genaueres?
Gibt es eventuell sinnvolle Schulungen? Ich habe bei Siemens z.B. folgende gefunden: Klick

Müssen alle Zukaufteile, z.B. Elektrische Motoren oder Pumpen die integriert werden eine UL Abnahme haben?

Bisher habe ich herausgefunden das u.a. folgende Normen greifen:
UL 508 A (http://ulstandards.ul.com/standard/?id=508A&edition=2&doctype=ulstd)
NFPA 79

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Wetzelaer (5 September 2014)

Also die Abnahme kann der TÜV in Deutschland machen.
in USA hat sich zumindest bei uns immer der Kunden jemanden dafür gesucht und uns dann in Rechnung gestellt.

Zur Abnahme du braucht für z.B. für jeden Motor ein Ul-Zertifikat ähnlich CE.
Auch die andere Komponenten wie Festo, Rittal, Muhr, Steuerungen, oder Ähnliches braucht das.

Das kann dann ziemlich in Geld gehen!!

Es gibt auch Richtlinien, Vorschriften wie der Schaltschrank auszusehen hat. z.B. dürfen die Kabelkanäle nur eine maximale Fülle haben sprich sie dürfen nicht ganz voll sein.


Gruß Christoph


----------



## tojamata (5 September 2014)

Servus,

also bei UL wäre ich sehr vorsichtig da gibt es schon Unterschiede zwischen UR(ecognised) und UL(isted).
Eine Abnahme ist bei UL sowieso notwendig da es nicht wie bei der CE durch eine "Selbstbestätigung" "gegessen" ist.

Schaltschränke, Blechdicke, Kabelkanäle dürfen nur eine Spannung führen, Bediengeräte, Sicherheitseinrichtungen, das kann wirklich ins Geld gehen!!!!

Wenn es die erste Anlage ist, ab in den Flieger, hin zum Kunden, schauen wie sein Bestand ausgeführt ist, die spezifischen Aufbaurichtlinien mit dem Kunden verhandeln.

Dann klappts auch mit den Amis!


----------



## jora (5 September 2014)

Hallo,

die Amerikaner haben generell ein ganz anderes System der Sicherheit wie wir hier in Europa. 
Grundsätzlich kann in Amerika jede einzelne Stadt eine andere Version der Normung bzw. zusätzliche Vorgaben haben. Man kann nicht davon ausgehen, wenn man die NFPA 79 bei dem el. System einhält, dass das alles passt!

Man muss gründlich recherchieren, was man in dem Liefergebiet für Anforderungen zu erfüllen hat und diese dann auch umsetzen. 
Hier in Deutschland würde ich mir nur begrenzt Unterstützung für dieses Thema suchen, außer die haben den direkten Draht zu jmd. vor Ort. Der regionale Faktor einer Ansprechperson ist hier unschätzbar!

Grudsätzlich ist es allerdings auch möglich, das die Amerikaner unseren europäischen Stand anerkennen, wenn die Versicherung mitspielt und die entsprechenden Autoritäten. Das ganze ist allerdings viel zu aufwendig und wenn man nen Nationalist als gegenüber hat, wird eh nur der kreative amerikanische Stand akzeptiert.

Andererseits ist eine externe Firma nach meiner Erfahrung auch nicht notwendig, wenn man jmd. hat, der Englisch gut versteht und etwas zeit hat, kann man sich alles selbst bei bringen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## georg28 (5 September 2014)

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon einige Anlagen geplant für die USA.
Hier sind die Auffassungen sehr Unterschiedlich was UL bedeutet.
Einige akzeptieren den Europäischen Standard, andere wollen streng nach UL alles haben, andere akzeptieren auch Mischformen.
Und dann kommen auch noch regionale Vorschriften und Vorlieben des Prüfers in den USA zum Tragen.
Es hilft nur vorab mit dem Kunden sich zusammen zusetzen und seine Auffassung von UL zu besprechen.
Selbst bei uns in Deutschland gibt es von Herstellern unterschiedliche Auffassungen was ein Gerät haben darf um nach UL gelistet zu werden oder nicht.
Ein Pumpenhersteller hat mir mal gesagt dass Elektromotoren nach UL nicht steckbar sein dürfen.
Ein anderer Motorenhersteller verkauft UL gelistete aber auch steckbar.
Was auf jeden Fall sein muß, Geräte/ Klemmen im Schaltschrank verwenden die UL Zertifiziert sind. AWG Draht für die Verdrahtung und Kabel verwenden mit UL Zulassung.
Handelsübliche Ölflex Kabel und Draht haben keine UL Zulassung. Evtl. mußt du dir einen Schaltschrankbauer suchen der Schränke UL zertifizieren darf.
Sehr viele Siemens Bauteile haben UL Zulassung


----------



## b35 (6 September 2014)

Hallo,

einige Jahre ist es her, da war ich bei einem Siemens Kurs "Schaltschränke in Nordamerika", vor allem UL 508. War ganz gut, die Vorposter haben es aber  beschrieben, es kann auch anders kommen (local inspector): mit dem Kunden kommunizieren, so gut es geht.

Eine Hilfe ist auch das Buch "Zertifizieren nach den Vorschriften von UL und CSA" von Eckart Boebel aus dem VDE Verlag (3. Ausgabe).

Damals haben wir (kleiner Schrank einer einfachen Maschine) einen aufgebaut, einen UL cert. officer mit einer Abnahme beauftragt. Er hat dann gesagt was gut ist und was nicht, welche Änderungen notwendig sind (UL oder auch CSA haben hier Niederlassungen, verkaufen diese Dienstleistung).
Die Fertigung wird nun regelmässig (2x pro Jahr?) "überwacht" und wir dürfen selbst dieses eine Gerät UL kennzeichnen, kostet entsprechend Geld.

Nebenbei, der cert. Mann war aus der italienischen Niederlassung (wir sitzen in der CH), kompetent, hilfsbereit und praktisch orientiert!


----------



## ukofumo (6 September 2014)

So ist es... wie schon angedeutet, UL ist nicht gleich UL, was in Florida funktioniet muss noch lange nicht auch in Nevada richtig sein,
jeder Staat tw. sogar jede Stadt braut da so ihr eigenes Süppchen.
Ich würde euch empfehlen, mit eurem "europäischen" Schaltplan nen Schaltschrankbauer aufzusuchen der UL-Zertifiziert ist und euch Schaltplan und Schaltschrank dann entsprechend aufbaut...
Damit habt ihr dann eine gute Basis und die Change das der örtliche Inspektor nicht allzu viel zu meckern hat...

Beachten sollte man auch das die Amis die externe Verdrahtung mit sone Art Stappa-Rohr und tw. Flex-Schlauch vornehmen (darin dann nur entsprechende Anzahl Einzelader)...
Kabelkanäle sollten nach Möglichkeit geschlossen sein.... 

Alle Bauteile brauchen UL-Kennzeichnung, ist aber in der Regel so das Siemens, Eaton usw. bei den Standart.Komponenten das schon haben....
Bei Motoren eig. auch, da man i.d.R. dort andere Spannung u. Frequenz hat (60Hz) sucht man sich ja dann entsprechende Antriebe, die dann dafür auch geeignet sind.
die habe dann in der Regel auch die entsprechende UL-Kennzeichnung....

Beachten solltet ihr auch die Sicherheitskennzeichnung, die Beschilderung (wann was womit) weicht doch sehr stark von unserem deutschen/europäischen System ab.

gruß ukofumo


----------



## Lumpi (6 September 2014)

Hallo.

Es wurde ja schon das wichtigste angesprochen, das man sich unbedingt mit dem Kunden in Verbindung setzten muss! Egal was man hier treibt (Abnahme durch ein sog. NRTL, z.B. TÜV etc.), Vorort muss die Anlage durch den sog. AHJ abgesegnet werden. Dieser Inspektor hat das letzte Wort!

Generell ist zu sagen, das sehr viele banale Dinge einfach anders sind. Alles was im Schaltschrank eingebaut wird, muss eigentlich UL Konform sein. Dieser Inspektor hat aber wie schon gesagt wurde einen sehr großen Ermessensspielraum. Theoretisch könnte man auch einen normalen Schrank wie hier bauen, wenn er den abnimmt ist es auch gut. 


Nach meiner Erfahrung (erstes UL Projekt ist jetzt ausgeliefert, IBN steht aber noch an, waren ca. 20-22 1200er Anreihschränke) fährt man mit Siemens recht gut. Hier hat alles was wir eingesteht haben eine Zulassung. Man muss aber sehr genau sich mit den UL Zertifikaten aus der UL Database befassen. Oft kann man die selben Schütze, Motorschutzschalter usw. verwenden wie hier, allerdings ist die Dimensionierung dieser grundlegend anders! Also ganz genau darauf achten.

Wir haben für dieses Projekt mit dem TÜV Süd zusammengearbeitet. Dieser wurde für die Abnahme der Schränke beauftragt, und ebenfalls zur Beratung im Vorfeld mit ins Boot geholt. Ebenso kann man von z.B. Siemens viele Infos bekommen. Wir hatten hier auch jemanden dazu im Hause. Je nachdem wie Ihr bei den Herstellern Umsatzmäßig aufgestellt seid, kostet sowas auch nix.

Generell würde ich mal von meiner Seite aus sagen, nur learning by doing und Infos aus dem Netz würde ich nicht machen. Diese Sache ist sehr komplex wenn man genau nach UL bauen will/muss. Viele Sachen und Vorschriften findet man so einfach nicht im Netz.


----------



## arosafahrer (8 September 2014)

Lumpi schrieb:


> Wir haben für dieses Projekt mit dem TÜV Süd zusammengearbeitet. Dieser wurde für die Abnahme der Schränke beauftragt, und ebenfalls zur Beratung im Vorfeld mit ins Boot geholt. Ebenso kann man von z.B. Siemens viele Infos bekommen. Wir hatten hier auch jemanden dazu im Hause. Je nachdem wie Ihr bei den Herstellern Umsatzmäßig aufgestellt seid, kostet sowas auch nix.
> 
> Generell würde ich mal von meiner Seite aus sagen, nur learning by doing und Infos aus dem Netz würde ich nicht machen. Diese Sache ist sehr komplex wenn man genau nach UL bauen will/muss. Viele Sachen und Vorschriften findet man so einfach nicht im Netz.



Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem TÜV Süd würde mich interessieren. Kannst du dort weitere Erfahrungen sowie das vorgehen und die benötigte Zeit berichten?

Also von learning by doing halte ich hierbei auch nichts. Das kann arge umkosten hervorrufen. Derzeit tendiere ich zu Hilfe und Abnahme durch den TÜV Süd. Unser Schrankbauer wird sicherlich auch Hilfe von Siemens in Anspruch nehmen. 
Mich würde interessieren ob jemand Erfahrungen hat mit Motoren die nicht nach UL Norm gebaut wurden, wie kann man den durch eine Freigabe bekommen?
Ich weiss das dieser Motor in einem ähnlichen Prozess in Kanada eingesetzt wird (CSA). Also muss es ja möglich sein 

Danke schonmal für eure Erfahrungen und das Feedback :s1:


----------



## Lumpi (8 September 2014)

Zur kaufmännischen Seite kann ich Dir leider nicht viel sagen. Das lief über unseren Einkauf. 
Die haben das irgendwie so verhackstückt mit Beratung im Vorfeld etc.

Ich hatte dann beim TÜV einen Ansprechpartner den ich mit Fragen löchern konnte. Nach meiner Erfahrung nimmt der TÜV es schon sehr genau.

Generell handelt es sich bei dieser TÜV Abnahme ja um ein sog. "Fiel Labeling". Der TÜV prüft ja zunächst hier Vorort die fertige Schaltanlage auf alle möglichen Konformitäten, Auslegeung von Schützen, Leitungen etc. Das meiste allerdings nur stichprobenartig. Danach bekamen wir ein Protokoll wo das was geprüft worden ist dokumentiert wurde, und auch die gefunden Mängel beschrieben waren.
Was hier in Deutschland passiert seitens des TÜV ist allerdings nur eine Vorabnahme! Wenn die Sache in den USA fertig installiert ist wird dort nochmals einer von TÜV aufschlagen und die Endabnahme durchführen, incl. Test der Not-Halt-Einrichtungen, Türen und was weis ich. Ebenso wird er einen Blick auf die Sicherheitsbeschilderung werfen.

Dies ersetzt allerdings nicht die Abnahme vom AHJ Vorort! Diese muss auf jeden Fall stattfinden. Der hat wie schon geschrieben das letzte Wort. Wir erhoffen uns halt, gerade beim ersten USA Projekt, durch den TÜV die gröbsten Fehler hier schon verhindert zu haben. Ebenso wird sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die AHJ Abnahme etwas einfacher gestalten. Es kann sogar sein das dieser die Anlage mehr oder weniger so durchwinkt, ohne großartig zu kontrollieren.


----------



## arosafahrer (9 September 2014)

Lumpi schrieb:


> Wir erhoffen uns halt, gerade beim ersten USA Projekt, durch den TÜV die gröbsten Fehler hier schon verhindert zu haben. Ebenso wird sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die AHJ Abnahme etwas einfacher gestalten. Es kann sogar sein das dieser die Anlage mehr oder weniger so durchwinkt, ohne großartig zu kontrollieren.



Genau das ist auch unser Hintergrund.
Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden wenn es weiter geht mit der IBN 

Danke für deine Rückmeldung:s1:


----------



## Lumpi (9 September 2014)

Kein Problem. Wird aber noch eine Zeitlang dauern mit der IBN. Die Amis sind nicht so schnell.

Generell muss ich allerdings sagen, das die wertvolleren Tipps vom Siemens Mann kamen. Der hat wenigstens teilweise mal einen schritt weiter gedacht, und nicht nur die Fragen stur beantwortet. Also auf jeden Fall mal die Sache ausloten beim Siemens Vertreter, wie er such so anstellt in Sachen Support.


----------



## Norton (9 September 2014)

Hallo 
Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung folgende Tips geben
1) kontaktiere die UL leute in Europa  (NL) und lass Dich beraten (Ist nicht günstig aber hilfreich)
2)  Lass den Schaltschrank von jemanden bauen der UL Zertifiziert ist. (Der  klebt das Prüfsiegel darauf) (Achtung diese Firmen müssen bei UL  gelistet sein) siehe WWW UL.COM 
3) kläre mit dem Kunden in den USA soviel wie möglich ab. Zus. Betriebsmittelvorschriften, geforderte Schutzklassen ect.
4) versuche im Vorfeld vom Kunden herauszubekommen wer der AHJ ist. (Der AHJ nimmt die Anlage vor Ort ab)
5) Am besten runterfliegen und alles vor Ort klären.

wenn es ein deutsches Unternehmen in den USA ist das Du beliefern musst, kann fast Europ Standard verwendet werden 
wenn  es ein reines US Unternehmen ist, bitte alles im Vorfeld abklären.  GAAAAnz wichtig ist der AHJ, wenn der vor Ort nicht mitspielt, baut Ihr  die Anlage mehrmals um

viel Erfolg
  Norton


----------



## HBL (12 September 2014)

Hallo

Zu UL gibt es noch einige wichtige Punkte abzuklären:


Netzfrequenz 
Netzspannung 
Netzform
Amerika kennt ganz verschiedene Netzformen
Dreiecknetz floatend 
Dreiecknetz eine Ph an Erde 
Y-Netz 
etc. 
 
 
Erdung 

Abnahme kann in Europa durch UL-Prüfstelle in Holland erfolgen (Kostenpflichtig)

Welche Norm kommt zur Anwendung:

NFPA 79 für Maschinen 
UL 508A für Anlagen 

Materialauswahl extrem wichtig:

Sicherungen UL-Konform 
FU mit zugelassener Vorsicherung (FU und Vorsicherung oder MSS wird als ganze Baugruppe geprüft; fiindet man in den entsprechenden Lieferantenkatalogen) 
Anlageschalter 
Schrankgehäuse 
Beachte UL (Gelistet) und UR (Recognized) 

Diese Liste ist keinesfalls vollständig!!


Nachstehend ein Link. In diesen Unterlagen findest Du seh viel Wissenswertes zu Betriebsmitteln und Komponenten für UL
http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/index.htm

Wichtig ist auch,dass Du einen Schaltschrankbauer findest, der die UL-Zulassung hat.

Ich empfehle, in den Stücklisten die File-Bezeichnungen aus obgenannter WEB-Seite von UL zu übernehmen. Dadurch ist bei der Überprüfung durch den Kontrolleur vor Ort vieles schon klar.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## DDU-1802 (1 März 2018)

Eine umfassende Abhandlung zum Thema "Fiel Labeling" oder nach NFPA 79 für Maschinen und Anlagen die in die USA geliefert werden sollen findet sich hier:
http://www.all-electronics.de/maschinen-und-anlagenbau-export-visum-schneller-erhalten/

Dort wird auch die Special Inspection gemäß SPE-1000 für Kanada erklärt.

Schaltschränke sind für USA nach UL 508A zu bauen. Für Kanada gilt die CSA C22.2 No 14.


----------



## DDU-1802 (1 März 2018)

Eine Beratung bevor man Maschinen und Anlagen (z. B. gemäß der NFPA 79) und die dazugehörigen Schaltschränke für USA oder Knada (UL 508A bzw. CSA C22.2 No 14) baut, kann sehr viel Geld und Entwicklungszeit sparen. In der Regel reicht ein tag mit dem Fachmann.

Eine umfassender Artikel zum Thema  "Fiel Labeling" von Maschinen für die USA und auch zum den Aufgaben des AHJ in dem Zusammenhang ist u. a. hier zu finden:
http://www.all-electronics.de/maschinen-und-anlagenbau-export-visum-schneller-erhalten/

Die entsprechende Beratung - zum Teil auch telefonisch - gibt es hier:
http://www.intertek.de/zertifizierung/einzelabnahme-fieldlabeling/


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 März 2018)

Was mich bei den Amis und Kanadiern immer wieder wundert ist, dass die mit Ihrer UL, bzw. der Kanadischen Norm immer alles bis ins kleinste vorschreiben und es super genau nehmen, schaut man sich dann aber mal die Elektroinstallation in einem Privathaus an bekommt man das Grausen. Kabel kreuz und quer irgendwo verlegt, irgendwelche komischen Hütchen zum Verbinden von Kabeln, Schalter die eher nach Spielzeug aussehen, kein Drehstrom und vieles mehr. Und draußen schaut es dann ja nicht besser aus, kaum Erdkabel, Trafos oben auf den Masten damit Blitze und umfallende Bäume möglichst ungehinderten Zugang haben, ein anscheinend zu schwach ausgelegtes Verteilernetz bei dem schon kleinere Störungen zu Landesweiten Ausfällen führen und weiteres.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 März 2018)

> Was mich bei den Amis und Kanadiern immer wieder wundert ist, dass die  mit Ihrer UL, bzw. der Kanadischen Norm immer alles bis ins kleinste  vorschreiben und es super genau nehmen, schaut man sich dann aber mal  die Elektroinstallation in einem Privathaus an bekommt man das Grausen.  Kabel kreuz und quer irgendwo verlegt, irgendwelche komischen Hütchen  zum Verbinden von Kabeln, Schalter die eher nach Spielzeug aussehen,  kein Drehstrom und vieles mehr. Und draußen schaut es dann ja nicht  besser aus, kaum Erdkabel, Trafos oben auf den Masten damit Blitze und  umfallende Bäume möglichst ungehinderten Zugang haben, ein anscheinend  zu schwach ausgelegtes Verteilernetz bei dem schon kleinere Störungen zu  Landesweiten Ausfällen führen und weiteres.



Ja, was ich dort gelernt habe:
Bei uns dreht sich die Norm vor allem um Personenschutz. In den USA mehr in Richtung Brandschutz.


----------



## GLT (3 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In den USA mehr in Richtung Brandschutz.


Wenn ich mir die Anlagen u. verwendete Bauteile so betrachte, scheints damit aber auch nicht weit her.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, was ich dort gelernt habe:
> Bei uns dreht sich die Norm vor allem um Personenschutz. In den USA mehr in Richtung Brandschutz.



Für mich sind das eher Exportbeschränkungen, wenn Zölle nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## DDU-1802 (4 März 2018)

Ob man die unterschiedlichen Normen in USA und USA als Exportbeschränkungen sehen kann, mag diskussionswürdig sein. Aber selbst in Europa ist nicht immer alles harmonisiert, wenn man nur an die unterschiedlichen Netzstecker denkt. Man muss halt auch sehen, wie und wann spezielle nationale Normen entstanden sind.
Sicherlich entsprechen viele der in USA und Kanada installierten Maschinen und Anlagen nicht unbedingt den dortigen nationalen und lokalen Normen. 

Problematisch wird es für Maschinenhersteller, die z.B. streng nach EN 60204-1 statt nach der US-amerikanischen NFPA 79 gebaut haben. Wenn die Maschine in USA auf einen aufmerksamen, strengen AHJ triffft, der die Vorgaben des National Electrical Codes (NEC) durchsetzt, wird er seine Genehmigung verweigern und evtl. sogat die MAschine stilllegen (Red Tag). Was in der Regel dann zu entsprechenden Nachrüstungen führt. Maschinen/Schaltschränke für die USA oder Kanada sollten daher möglichst die (Mindest)-Anforderungen, die ein Field Labeling in den USA bzw. Kanada erfordert, erfüllen.


----------

